# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Συνάντηση Bbing.gr στο 2ημερο αγώνων IFBΒ-WABBA (31.5-1.6/2014)

## Polyneikos

Στο 2ημερο 31 ΜαΪου και 1η Ιουνίου, εγιναν οι αγώνες της IFBB και της WABBA σε Μελίσσια και Καλαμάκι αντίστοιχα.
Μια πρώτης τάξης ευκαιρία να μιλήσουμε , να γελάσουμε και να σχολιασουμε τους αγώνες αλλα και τα περιστατικά του forum :01. Mr. Green: 


Με τον Διονύση και τον Βασίλη (Eddie) , καπου εκεί κρύβεται και η Λίλα-Αλίκη



O Γιάννης GRF (xbody) και ο Μάνος Πετρίδης, στον αγώνα του ρεπορτάζ των αγώνων  :01. Mr. Green: 




Στο περίπτερο της Biogenic Nutrition, του Νίκου Παπαγεωργίου και της Ελένης Κρητικοπούλου, χορηγών των αγώνων, με τον Νασσερ.











Η ομορφη αθλήτρια Bikini Γεωργια Τσάμη , με τον Νίκο Σωτηριαδη




Με την Νόρα Κόλια

----------


## ArgoSixna

λιλα-αλικη εννοεις την Lila_1 απο το φορουμ? Η κοπελια που επινε κοκα κολα zero?

Αναμεσα στον διονυση και εσενα , πρασινη μπλουζα με ασπρα γραμματα ειμαι εγω.

Αν δεν κανω λαθος ητανε και ο rambo το σαββατο στις κερκιδες. Μονο με τον Τασο βρηκα την ευκαιρια να μιλησω το πρωι και λιγο το απογευμα

----------


## Metalhead|T|

ρε τρελέ παντελη,αφου με ειδες εμενα το πρωί,οταν ηρθα στην κερκίδα,νομιζα οτι είχες μιλησει και με τα αλλα παιδια΄ :01. Razz:  :01. Razz: 

δυστηχώς δεν πρόλαβα πάνω στο αγχος μου να βγάλλω και μια αναμνηστική με την διαχειριστική ομαδα του φορουμ και γενικως οσα ατομα παρευρεθηκαν  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

> λιλα-αλικη εννοεις την Lila_1 απο το φορουμ? Η κοπελια που επινε κοκα κολα zero?
> 
> Αναμεσα στον διονυση και εσενα , πρασινη μπλουζα με ασπρα γραμματα ειμαι εγω.
> 
> Αν δεν κανω λαθος ητανε και ο rambo το σαββατο στις κερκιδες. Μονο με τον Τασο βρηκα την ευκαιρια να μιλησω το πρωι και λιγο το απογευμα


Η Αλίκη είναι η Lila_1, δεν θυμάμαι τι επινε, είναι όπισθεν του Beef. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* με τον *Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα*, Ηall of Famers του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding.



Μαζί με τον "Πατριάρχη" του ελληνικού μπράντεφερ, *Αντώνη Πανάρετο* , με πολλές διεθνείς διακρίσεις..




*Βασω Γιαννιώτη*, επι του έργου στην γραμματεία του αγώνα




*Έλενα Καββά

*

Ο *Σταύρος Τριουλίδης* , ζώντας έντονα τον αγώνα, δίνωντας οδηγίες σε αθλητή του



*Γεωργία Τσάμη, Γιώργος Τσιτώνας και Νόρα Κόλια 
*

----------


## beefmeup

> Η Αλίκη είναι η Lila_1, δεν θυμάμαι τι επινε, είναι όπισθεν του Beef.


πισω μου σ'εχω σατανα :08. Turtle:

----------


## lila_1

> λιλα-αλικη εννοεις την Lila_1 απο το φορουμ? Η κοπελια που επινε κοκα κολα zero?


έλα, παρούσα!

----------


## Eddie

Χαρηκα πολυ που σας ειδα παιδες!!Βεβαια απ τη στιγμη που αποφασισα να κατεβω ημουν σιγουρος οτι θα ησασταν εκει!Ωστοσο περιμενα πιο δυνατη bb.gr κερκιδα,λεω του φουστη..στην Αθηνα οι αγωνες,δε παιζει να μη πανε τα παιδια..τεσπα,την επομενη φορα τωρα,να παιξει και φαγητο μετα  :01. Mr. Green: 

Εις το επανιδειν  :02. Welcome:

----------


## Muscleboss

Τον Junior φωνάζει ο Σταύρος;  :01. Mr. Green: 




> Ο *Σταύρος Τριουλίδης* , ζώντας έντονα τον αγώνα, δίνωντας οδηγίες σε αθλητή του

----------


## Fataoulas

> Ο *Σπύρος Μπουρνάζος* με τον *Βασίλη Μπουζιάνα*, Ηall of Famers του Ελληνικού Bodybuilding.


Ειδα τη φωτογραφια και με επιασε μια ριγη  :03. Bowdown: 





> [B]Έλενα Καββά
> [/B
> 
> * και Νόρα Κόλια 
> *



για πολλα καρδιοχτυπια  :02. Love:

----------


## RAMBO

Κωστα πεσμενο σε βλεπω  :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

Με ενα "dec@" απο εκεινα που εβαλα στο "εκτος θεματος" και θα παρει τα πανω του  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## RAMBO

Θελει πολυ δουλεια...φημες λενε οτι εχει βγει εκτος παιχνιδιου  :01. ROFL:  :01. ROFL:  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

*Λιτσα Αβράμη - Γιωργος Τουλιάτος*



*Γιαννης Μαγκος - Φωτης Χατζηγεωργίου - Αλέκος Σιατραβάνης*






*Νίκος Τσουνάκης - Γιαννης Τσαγκαράκης 
*



*Big Παναγιώτης Σιώτης - και γιος - με τον φίλο του Μανώλη Τσικνάκη*

----------


## Polyneikos

Who's that boy ?



Τριουλίδης - Γεροβασίλης




Φενη Κασκάνη - Γιώργος Ρετσίνας 




Ο Τόλης κλεβει σημειώσεις απο τον Χρήστο






Νασσερ - Τόλης - Γιαννης Μητσιαδης  - Νίκος Σαμαράς - Χρήστος 1961, με σχόλια από όλη την παρέα που δεν γράφονται

----------


## RAMBO

Καλα βγαλατε μλπουζακι και σε μας τπτ? κουφαλες :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## NASSER

Μπορεί το διήμερο να ήταν κουραστικό ειδικά όταν για ανάγκες κάλυψης του αγώνα από την ομάδα, θα πρέπει να είμαστε εκεί από το πρωί, ωστόσο η παρέα με καλούς φίλους όπως είναι ο Κώστας (Polyneikos) και οι χρόνια φίλοι του φόρουμ, Διονύσης, Βασίλης Χρήστος_Τολης, Αλίνα και τα παιδιά που τώρα γνώρισα από κοντά και παρακολουθήσαμε μαζί τους αγώνες, μόνο καλές αναμνήσεις μένουν και ευελπιστώ να μπορεί να επαναλαμβάνεται και στο μέλλον το ίδιο σκηνικό  :01. Smile:

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο περίπτερο των* BBCLUB* με τους Σταυρο Τριουλίδη,Γιώργο Ρετσίνα, Φενη Κασκάνη, Δημητρη Νικολάου και τον Παγκοσμιο Πρωταθλητή Shotokan Karate Nικο Γιδάκο, τον Κωστα Βασιλείου, τον Ακη Βουλγαρέλη

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο περίπτερο των Xtreme Stores, με τον Σπύρο Μαραγκάκη, Αναστασία Παπουτσάκη, Αλέκο Κριτσωτάκη και το team των Xtreme Stores !

----------


## Polyneikos

Ανταλλάσωντας φιλοφρονήσεις με τον φακό  :08. Turtle:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## NASSER

Τίποτα δεν ξεφεύγει από το φακό του  :bodybuilding.gr:  με φωτογράφο τον Polyneiko.  :01. Razz: 
Αυτή η φώτο μου θυμίζει ένα σκηνικό που έζησα στους προκριματικούς εγώ και ο Polyneikos... είχαμε πεθάνει από το γέλιο που δεν υπήρχε περίπτωση να δέσουμε φώτο και βίντεο εκείνη τη στιγμή  :08. Turtle: 
Και όλα τα περίεργα και παράξενα στο χώρο του αθλήματος μας...  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## goldenera

Δυναμική παρουσία του forum, μπράβο παιδιά, πάντα τέτοια :03. Thumb up:

----------


## RAMBO

Επρεπε να ανοιξετε και κανα μπουκαλι :01. Razz:

----------


## Fataoulas

^^ πλακα πλακα* η τελευταια φωτο ειναι λες και ειναι τραβηγμενη σε ξενυχταδικο στη παραλιακη. 
Πρωτο τραπεζι πιστα λεμεεεεεεεεεε. Μονο τα μπουκαλια και τα λΕλουδια λειπουν απο πανω



(* 2 πλακες  :01. Razz:   )

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

νομίζω τετοιοι χώροι είναι οι πλέον κατάλληλοι για τετοιες εκδηλώσεις , εγω 2 φορές είχα κάνει σε κέντρο δεξιώσεων με τραπέζια ροτόντες και ωραία σκηνη με τέλειο φωτισμό και είχαμε πάθει πλάκα , και στο τέλος των αγώνων αν μείνουν λίγοι και καλοί τι είναι να αρχίσουν και τα όργανα για μια μετααγωνιστική διασκέδαση μετα μουσικής και θεαμάτων , με ποικιλία προγράμματος και γιατι όχι και κανένα μπαλέτο , να θυμηθούμε τον παλιό καλό καιρό  :08. Toast:  :08. Turtle:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ποια μεταγωνιστικη διασκεδαση κ οργανα λες ρε Ηλια ,εδω με το ζορι κ με τυχη βρηκαμε μετα ανοικτο σουβλατζοδικο για να φαμε! :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:   2 η ωρα + ητανε! :01. Razz:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Τι λέ ρε Χρήστο η κρίση μας έκανε όλους σπιτόγατους , τότε αναγκαστικα αφου δεν θα είχε ούτε βρώμικο να φάμε θα πηγαίναμε κάπου που να είναι ανοιχτα και να σερβίρουν ξηρούς καρπούς να μη καταβολιστούμε απο την πείνα  :01. Razz:  :01. Razz:  :08. Turtle:

----------

